#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Samsung has Leaked Its Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra 5G Smartphone!

## Bhavya

Samsung has leaked its Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra 5G Smartphone, Galaxy S20 has incredible features to make our jaws to drop in utter amazement. Here is a quick introduction to Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra!

----------

